# Painting aluminium cam cover



## k333ebs (Sep 22, 2006)

hi guys/gals

i want to inject a bit of colour into my engine bay, just a subtle accent colour..

my rocker/cam cover is aluminium (focus st170) and is very tarnished










i have used autosol and wire wool (0000 grade) to get the muck off and has worked wonders but has killed my arm/s...!










now as for painting...

i have read that i will need to key the cover with sand paper starting with 250 grit and going up to 1000 grit then use etch primer and finally 3 coats of my chosen colour is this correct or can i just go straight to colour..?

also,

can i use normal etch primer/colour or does it have to be high temp paint/enamel..??/

many thanks

Gary


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I used engine enamel straight on my rocker cover.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

You don't need to key with varying grades of sandpaper. Or polish with autosol first.

I'd give that a good degreasing, clean with a red scotchbrite, rinse, dry, red scotchbnrite again, etch primer, then top coat.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Id use the crackle finish paint, looks amazing on rocker covers, same finish as Honda, Ferrari etc.


----------



## Johnboy20011 (Mar 7, 2011)

once prepared with scotchcloth or wire wool and then de-greased I would use the spray hammerite directly on the aluminium. Iv used hammerite on brake callipers loads of times and it takes that heat no problem. 
A lot easier than faffing around with primers,colour, lacquer.

That crackle paint looks nice though, I guess it depends how much you want to spend, a textured powdercoat might look nice too but im guessing that would be in the region of £25-35


----------



## k333ebs (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi guys, thanks for all your replies..

UPDATE:

I've hit my cam cover with some 400-800grit wet n dry and several hours later I got this..



















Well chuffed managed to rid it of all oxidisation! I also treated the underside to the same treatment and got fantastic results ( no pics sorry ). Gave it a final wipe over then a spray of brake cleaner and left for a few days incase I missed any moisture..

Returned a few days later armed with etch primer, gave it 3 light coats and left to dry for a few hours ( again no pics ). Now the colour coat....!
I chose what I thought was Kawasaki green high temp enamel paint which went on a dream and gave me this..










And after drying I put the spark cover back on..










Not quiet the Kawasaki green I was hopeing for..

What do we recon..?

Gary


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

etch prime to start, but you can finish in anything you want,
Ive just redone a fair few bits in crinkle/wrinkle finish and it looks great.


----------



## Johnboy20011 (Mar 7, 2011)

looking good, interesting colour choice but quality looking finish, all those hours of rubbing paid off in the end.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Looking good. 
However in you're original post you mentioned 'a subtle accent colour' .... So what colour would you consider as 'in yer face'? LOL


----------



## k333ebs (Sep 22, 2006)

LOL,

UPDATE:

Decided that the "kermit" colour is no good for my theme..

So I rummaged through the shed to see if I had any left over caliper paint and it turns out I bought 2 cans of it... RESULT!

So armed with that I headed out to the garden to spray it up...










Mmmmm that looks a bit better..!

Did 2 coats of that colour and left it for several hours...



















Mmmmm tasty

What do we think now...? Lol


----------

